# Amitriptyline



## 23170 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all, I have been taking this anti-depressant now for a worrying 10 years although I am not depressed it is used to treat IBS symptoms. My question to all the other IBS Amitriptyline users is how long have you been on this medication for? do you worry what damage it is doing to our bodys? surely after all these years on one medication it must effect your system? I wanted to ask another question also on this medication if I take it and not swallow it properley I get this really bad feeling of heartburn/indigestion as if it has gone down the wrong way anybody else comment on this medication.


----------

